

Google Chrome Comics - alexk
http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/

======
chris_l
I love the way they use the comic strip format to explain software, very
fresh.

~~~
josefresco
Also very 'fresh' are the javascript 'next' links which prevent me from
sending individual page urls to friends. Awesome usability.

~~~
greyhat
And they flicker oddly, in such a way that you can click next, see a few
things happen, and then wonder if you have gone forward one page or three.

------
blogimus
Interesting blend of marketing and informational material.

I had to laugh when I read the contrived comment of one character asking "why
is this application downloading the entire Internet?" when looking at the
Chrome task manager.

~~~
neilk
Look at the process list. The task is "Omnivore". This is the rumored name of
the application that the NSA runs to grep through all internet traffic.

------
Andys
"Wouldn't it be great to start from scratch?"

Uhh, no, it wouldn't, because chances are strong you'll screw something up.
Whichever technology takes the current model and extends it gracefully but
usefully will succeed in taking the web another step forward.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Chrome _is_ a browser, you know. It's the current model, extended gracefully.
It's even built on top of a current engine.

They're using the phrase "start from scratch" to explain their _thought
process_ , not what they actually built at the end of that process. And that's
generally okay. You can use any method you want to figure out where you'd like
to go, before you try to work out how to get there via small, continuous
changes to the status quo.

------
biohacker42
Man that was a weird thing to read. I read a lot of technical documents and a
lot of web comics, but please don't combine the two. The art was... words fail
me.

I found the new JS vm the most interesting part, I bet Steve Y. had something
to do with that. I can't wait to read what he'll write about Chrome. I bet
he's very happy right now... in his pants! (Sorry couldn't resist.)

